# Teachers having IVF: important info



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello all

Have read a few times on here about teachers being worried about asking/having time off for IVF. Some are even being made to use their PPA time for appts etc which is appalling. Anyway found a letter from a teacher due to start tx in "The Teacher" magazine (NUT) and thought it may be some help to you...

The NUT believes schools should deal appropriately and sensitively with requests for time off for fertility treatment. The NUT also believes paid leave of absence should be given for medical appointments for initial infertility investigations and for other medical appointments during a treatment cycle, and that these should not be counted against the teacher's sick leave entitlement.
Sickness absence resulting from the treatment should be counted against the teacher's sick leave entitlement in the usual way.
The nature of treatment may mean that absence cannot always be planned in advance but it is reasonable to expect teachers to give as much notice as of the need for time off as possible so that school management can plan cover for absence. Some local authorities may have leave of absence agreements, established through negotiation, which may include time off for fertility treatment. ...
Even if you do not have a contractual entitlement to paid time off, a recent decision by the European Court of Justice suggests that refusal to allow time off for fertility treatment could amount to discrimination on the grounds of sex. This is because IVF treatment directly affects only women....So employers who refuse paid time off for IVF treatment must be certain that by doing so they have not subjected you to less favourable treatment-that is, they have not granted comparable amounts of time off to male teachers for medical appointments either now or in the past.
If you have any problems getting time off etc approach your NUT rep or regional office. If you are not in the NUT then join!!
Hope this has helped!!

PL x


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Interesting but it's assuming you want people to know what you are doing
Dawn


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

That's interesting to know, although Dawn has a very good point.

Upsy - proud mother of a daughter conceived during PPA time


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Absolutely!! Says me who has gone to great lengths to keep her private and professional life seperate!!   And has never confirmed nor spoken about her absences from school to any member of staff. 

Although I have had all my (5) 2wws off and had to give some reason why to my Headteachers over the past 5 years. One of whom couldn't keep her trap shut and my present one who is extremely professional and tactful. Just useful to know just in case...

Another reason is when the school secretary receives doc notes with weird and wonderful reasons on!! 
As the kids say "MIND YOUR OWN BEESWAX"!!

PL x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Very interesting. My authority told me it was elective and head teachers decision to give you leave. Needless to say the notes for this treatment were very vague.
Last treatment they knew though. Diff head teacher


----------

